# Spring's commin........



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Rodias in Rio Grande is open. Come on Spring!!!!!


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

We are heading down early saturday morning to see if we can't get into something...suppose to be in the high 60s. You gonna be around Dogg?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Weekend*

Anyone going out this Friday or Sat and where?


----------

